# The Covid-19 Dream Meme Thread- NSF Anyone Anywhere



## tdotrob

ok so I find the coronavirus thread really interesting and sometime feel bad or hesitate to post some really funny memes there so I thought I’d create a safe space for the simple and twisted minded. 

Truth is while I take the pandemic really seriously as far as actions, I neeeeeeed the funny to stay sane. Hopefully this thread offends most as intended! Let’s seem em!


----------



## DaddyShred

I'm with you in regards to needing to laugh to keep sane.

I hope this thread brings out a few laughs for everyone who needs it!!


----------



## tdotrob

For those whose partners are being extra “cautious”


----------



## Verne

If you are really being protective in your social distancing, the above coronasutra will be done wearing a "glove".


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> wearing a "glove"


why take a chance


----------



## Verne

OMFG that is funny and disturbing at the same time.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> why take a chance
> 
> View attachment 300876


I wonder if it's still for sale.


----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> For those whose partners are being extra “cautious”
> 
> View attachment 300868


The one in the middle, get a taller girlfriend......2M remember. Bottom row, second from right is hard on the back. 
For the ones with an X


----------



## marcos

Yes, please, lets have a few laughs.


----------



## Electraglide

Safe sex.
https://nypost.com/2020/03/21/natur...l-companies-trying-to-cash-in-on-coronavirus/
Well, they're safe except to your wallet. Damn, the contest closes tomorrow and you have to reside in the u,sof a.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Granny Gremlin

Verne said:


> OMFG that is funny and disturbing at the same time.


And well used - check out the neck, crotch and pit stains.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Sneaky

Granny Gremlin said:


> And well used - check out the neck, crotch and pit stains.


That's called "patina".


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## vadsy




----------



## RBlakeney




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

dude on the right looks like @Milkman after a few days without shaving. I’m on the left


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


>


10 minutes later and the wife is still giggling.......


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> dude on the right looks like @Milkman after a few days without shaving. I’m on the left


I had to do a double take, guy on the R is spitting image of my younger brother, but my bro hain't got the gut hangin off him like that.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## tdotrob

Those were all gold!


----------



## Electraglide

RBlakeney said:


> View attachment 300902


----------



## vadsy




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## colchar

Lincoln said:


> 10 minutes later and the wife is still giggling.......



Were you walking around naked or something?


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> Were you walking around naked or something?


Why do you want to know?


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

The Bow


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Sneaky

Week 1 with my wife at home....


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

http://imgur.com/height%3D400%3Bid%3DvJZKmvT%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D400


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D400%3Bid%3DvJZKmvT%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D400


blank

OK, when I quote it i got the little version, clicked and went to imgur. I got full value for the effort lol.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## keto

HEYYYYYyyyooooooooo


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> HEYYYYYyyyooooooooo


Nice Ed McMahon impression.


----------



## Alex




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 301620


monster energy drink?


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> monster energy drink?


Now with Viagra


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> Now with Viagra


Kyles sweet fuckn piss is gonna cure the Covid


----------



## vadsy




----------



## colchar




----------



## Lincoln

never challenge vadsy to a meme contest. He will slay you without even blinking.


----------



## colchar




----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> never challenge vadsy to a meme contest. He will slay you without even blinking.


Larry is equal and up for the challenge, respect,... even when he reposts a guys memes against him


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> never challenge vadsy to a meme contest. He will slay you without even blinking.


Can't blink without eyelids.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## jb welder




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Eric Reesor

Running out of toilet paper yet?
Hows about a little pulp fiction. We are Canadians we know how to turn what used to be trees into shit tickets better than any other country on the planet. For those of us who have never used a two holer in 30 below zero degrees f, the newspaper wasn't just there for reading. But if you need to make paper in a hurry because it is only available on craigslist for 20 bucks a roll, it is not as hard as one would think to make it yourself. Breaking cardboard down is only a little bit more difficult but yields huge quantities of nice brown tp that saves the worries about having to use chlorine or strong hydrogen peroxide to make it white. The only reason why we use white toilet paper is so we can let our moms look at our turds before we flush em. 
Just remember to keep your plungers dry my fellow Canucks. Either that or our shit might really hit the floor when we run out of TP.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Delicious bat meat for sale anyone?


----------



## player99

From 1-800 Petmeds:

*Can My Pet Contract Coronavirus?*
Coronavirus is a term used to describe strains of a group of virus that has a crown-like appearance when viewed under a microscope. 
The strain that's been headlining in the news lately is called 2019-nCoV. This strain has been linked to a marketplace in China that sells live animals and various exotic meats. *The virus may have been first transmitted to humans via snakes, likely through consumption of infected meat. *
What we do know is that this particular strain affects both animals and humans. So far, though, there have not been any cases of cats or dogs contracting 2019-nCoV and there is no evidence that it is possible. 
However, previous strains of coronavirus have been found in non-human mammals, so it's not safe to say that it's impossible for cats or dogs to contract the 2019-nCoV strain. Also, an epidemiologist working in China has advised the public to keep their pets away from infected humans on the chance that they can contract the virus, even though no cases have been reported at this time. 

*How Coronavirus Is Transmitted?*
While this strain of coronavirus may have originated from consumption of infected animals, it has also been transmitted between humans. 
Coronavirus is associated with upper respiratory symptoms, including coughing, sneezing, sore throat, and stuffy nose. As with many respiratory infections, it can be spread through the air, via droplets of moisture from a cough or sneeze. 
Also, a few people have been diagnosed with coronavirus without showing symptoms, and those affected can shed the virus before getting sick. So, if you're visiting or living in an area with your pet where people have been infected, you may want to take caution. 
If your pet gets ill, and you suspect they may have contact with someone with coronavirus, see your vet for a diagnosis. Call your vet first so they can take necessary steps to ensure that, regardless of what infection your pet may have, it will not be spread to others. 

*What Is Canine Coronavirus Disease?*
Canine coronavirus is another strain of viruses that looks like a crown, but it's not otherwise linked to the recent outbreak - it's a totally different virus. 
Dogs typically contract canine coronavirus by consuming the feces of an infected dog. It's typically seen in puppies who may not yet have a fully developed immune system. Symptoms of canine coronavirus include gastrointestinal issues like diarrhea and stomach cramps, though they typically subside within a few days. 
Any time your puppy is vomiting, has diarrhea, lethargy, and/or isn't eating, you should seek immediate veterinary care. These symptoms can not only indicate coronavirus, but other infections such as distemper and parvovirus, all of which are highly infectious and potentially fatal.

*What Is Feline Coronavirus?*
Feline coronavirus, like canine coronavirus, is unrelated to 2019-nCoV. It typically affects kittens, though affected cats do not usually show symptoms unless the virus mutates into Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP).
FIP is a highly fatal infection that spreads quickly, especially in confined areas like shelters and kennels. There are two types of FIP: wet, which causes fever, diarrhea, runny nose, sneezing, and lethargy, and dry, which causes anemia, fever, diarrhea, and neurological symptoms like uncoordinated movements and loss of vision. 
Any time your kitten has diarrhea, vomiting, runny nose or eyes, fever, or other symptoms of an infection, immediate veterinary care is needed to ensure their survival. Young animals can dehydrate quickly and succumb to infection. 

*If you believe your pet has a contagious infection, coronavirus or otherwise, see your vet or emergency vet as soon as possible, and let them know before your arrival that your pet may be highly contagious to other animals. *


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

Eric Reesor said:


> Delicious bat meat for sale anyone?


----------



## vadsy

Hey, dipshits! 

It’s a meme thread


----------



## Eric Reesor

vadsy said:


> Hey, dipshits!
> 
> It’s a meme thread


So you are saying the posts must already be viral in nature and no new strains are allowed unless the cell phone screen is first sneezed on and then poked in other peoples faces who don't have a cell phone handy?


----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lincoln

@laristotle Coming on strong, like a hurricane


----------



## vadsy

Hopefully he’s not done yet, 4 memes in an hour couldn’t blow an untethered tent over in an open field over. I need at least 15


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## vadsy

whoa, that Arthur one is dicey


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> whoa, that Arthur one is dicey





vadsy said:


> whoa, that Arthur one is dicey


It’s adult Arthur.


----------



## laristotle

tdotrob said:


> It’s adult Arthur.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302234


Around here they are not and I live about 3 blocks from a church/temple, how ever they call it. These guys seem to have disappeared too.








At least from some of the C-train stations. The parking lot at their hall near here is empty too.


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> @laristotle Coming on strong, like a hurricane


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Things have tamed down since the 70's


----------



## Lincoln

Electraglide said:


>


Yes! 

But also.....


----------



## keto




----------



## keto




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

I posted this on my door


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

I’m at #3. Same hat even


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## guitarman2

Every time some one brings up the potential economic impact of this pandemic they're met with criticism. I guarantee that in the event of a total economic collapse, which is possible, it will make covid 19 look like a mild cold in terms of deaths.


----------



## vadsy

http://imgur.com/Ns19NXg


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

guitarman2 said:


> Every time some one brings up the potential economic impact of this pandemic they're met with criticism. I guarantee that in the event of a total economic collapse, which is possible, it will make covid 19 look like a mild cold in terms of deaths.


can I offer you a meme in these trying times?


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Eric Reesor

vadsy said:


>


But at least a grandpa like me won't necessarily get Covid-19 by eating grandma!


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## keto

Actually brilliant.


----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## davetcan




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## laristotle




----------



## player99




----------



## torndownunit

Not a meme, but


----------



## vadsy




----------



## keto




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## player99

"committing oral sex" hahaha


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

This is one of the better one's I've seen.


----------



## Electraglide

Just in time.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Budda




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

http://imgur.com/height%3D240%3Bid%3DdbmAztM%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D320


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle

tdotrob said:


>






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163482202840107


----------



## keto




----------



## sulphur




----------



## keto




----------



## tdotrob

keto said:


> View attachment 304086


Describes this whole experience to a T


----------



## keto

tdotrob said:


> Describes this whole experience to a T


Yup, as I just posted in the other thread, I haven't driven since 3/26. I work from home anyways, even sweatpants are optional right now. Coffee never optional. Shaved once about 2 weeks ago. Graph seems to line up pretty well.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> View attachment 304086


Rename sweatpants to sex.


----------



## tdotrob

Electraglide said:


> Rename sweatpants to sex.


Or just add it in. Just cut crotch holes in the sweatpants for extra Covid protection


----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> Or just add it in. Just cut crotch holes in the sweatpants for extra Covid protection


Only if you have sweatpants. I don't recall ever having any. Cutting a hole in the crotch of a pair of blue jeans isn't necessary. For your partner there is these, just be careful of the zipper.


----------



## tdotrob

Electraglide said:


> Only if you have sweatpants. I don't recall ever having any. Cutting a hole in the crotch of a pair of blue jeans isn't necessary. For your partner there is these, just be careful of the zipper.


Haha ouch is all I can think.


----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> Haha ouch is all I can think.


I can remember years ago grabbing a pair of jeans hot from the dryer and putting them on.....commando. Wearing a pair like that and getting on the back of a bike that's been sitting in the sun for a while must be an experience too not to mention doing them up fast.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Milkman

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 304096



We've got a BLEEDER!!!!


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301848


Is that Popcorn Sutton in the pic?


----------



## laristotle

looks like it.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## keto




----------



## torndownunit

keto said:


> Yup, as I just posted in the other thread, I haven't driven since 3/26. I work from home anyways, even sweatpants are optional right now. Coffee never optional. Shaved once about 2 weeks ago. Graph seems to line up pretty well.


I work from home too, and the car thing has been the main change. My routine was generally to take off at lunch and hike to split up the day. With the trails closed I have not even been doing that. I've taken the car out for a couple of drives just to make sure my brakes don't get noisy or anything.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


>


Those will keep Mike Matthews in business for a while.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Those will keep Mike Matthews in business for a while.


who?


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> who?


Owner of ElectroHarmonix. I don't personally understand the reference, but that's about par for the course for me.


----------



## laristotle

He could be referring to the artist?


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> Owner of ElectroHarmonix. I don't personally understand the reference, but that's about par for the course for me.


They look like they're in vacuum tubes. 

Mike Matthews own the tube factory in Russia.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Owner of ElectroHarmonix. I don't personally understand the reference, but that's about par for the course for me.


I know. I used smoke pot with Mike Matthews. It was Mike Mathews and Seymour Duncan and we were blazin’ that shit up everyday.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## spacebard




----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

Saw this posted in a Winnipeg group. If you've ever driven there (off-winter), you'll appreciate this one.


----------



## keto

jb welder said:


> Saw this posted in a Winnipeg group. If you've ever driven there (off-winter), you'll appreciate this one.


I forget where yer at, but Kenney had that as part of a 2B infrastructure program, bunch a other stuff courts and schools and the like, for us announced yesterday or day before. Lots of roadwork, while they’re pretty empty. First move of his I’ve liked in quite a while.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> I forget where yer at, but Kenney had that as part of a 2B infrastructure program, bunch a other stuff courts and schools and the like, for us announced yesterday or day before. Lots of roadwork, while they’re pretty empty. First move of his I’ve liked in quite a while.


----------



## keto




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 304666


In Canada, "exposure" is something homeless people die of.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## VHTO

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 304684


..


----------



## High/Deaf

keto said:


> View attachment 304658


Great advice - well, except for that last line. 

My g/f had a couple of beer the other afternoon while doing some yardwork. I said: "Hey, wait a minute. There can only be 1 day-drinker in this relationship."


----------



## Robert1950

@Electraglide Yeah, I was just thinking about potholes. The was fair bit of freeze-thaw-freeze going on up here this winter. It shows.


----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> "Hey, wait a minute. There can only be 1 day-drinker in this relationship."


'Yeah, because someone has to be sober to grab another case after I sleep off my afternoon drunk!'


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> @Electraglide Yeah, I was just thinking about potholes. The was fair bit of freeze-thaw-freeze going on up here this winter. It shows.


I think there's a couple of potholes up there that have had their own personal crew for the last 10 years at least.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> @Electraglide Yeah, I was just thinking about potholes. The was fair bit of freeze-thaw-freeze going on up here this winter. It shows.





Electraglide said:


> I think there's a couple of potholes up there that have had their own personal crew for the last 10 years at least.


two guys who don't drive have taken up the pothole debate for a city they both didn't want to end up in while forgetting that they're in a meme thread.

..for the thread, age appropriate so hopefully you get it


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> 'Yeah, because someone has to be sober to grab another case after I sleep off my afternoon drunk!'


I was thinking in case one of us get the covitz thingy and have to drive somewhere to tell all our friends or get supplies. Wouldn't wanna drive drunk - it's unsafe.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 304858


Yup. $25 head tax, bring your own whip, by invite only.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## iamthehub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> Yup. $25 head tax, bring your own whip, by invite only.


So girls are $25 and guys are $50?


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> So girls are $25 and guys are $50?


Nope...$25 for either. Equality for the sex.


----------



## knight_yyz

Never mind dead link


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 305058


slipping,.


----------



## laristotle

meh. it was there.


----------



## tdotrob

Electraglide said:


> Yup. $25 head tax, bring your own whip, by invite only.


I’m worried if I’ll fit in w the age demo at this party.


----------



## laristotle

tdotrob said:


> I’m worried if I’ll fit in w the age demo at this party.
> 
> View attachment 305098


If you know Electraguy's age, most likely this


----------



## tdotrob

That’s what I gathered. I’m honestly hoping to be only half as a cool as him at whatever age he is. I mean that 100% sincerely.


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> That’s what I gathered. I’m honestly hoping to be only half as a cool as him at whatever age he is. I mean that 100% sincerely.


you can be twice as cool, even three times, when you’re online. How do you think he did it?


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> you can be twice as cool, even three times, when you’re online. How do you think he did it?


You mean I can be anyone I want on the Internet? If so I’m totally doing a personality 180 to better fit in.


----------



## vadsy

That’s the beauty of the net


----------



## laristotle

tdotrob said:


> If so I’m totally doing a personality 180 to better fit in.


----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> I’m worried if I’ll fit in w the age demo at this party.
> 
> View attachment 305098


Probably not but that was a not bad movie that I forget the name of.


laristotle said:


> If you know Electraguy's age, most likely this
> 
> View attachment 305100


I don't give a damn once she takes out the dentures.


----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> That’s what I gathered. I’m honestly hoping to be only half as a cool as him at whatever age he is. I mean that 100% sincerely.


70 last birthday.


----------



## tdotrob

Electraglide said:


> 70 last birthday.


That’s awesome.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> If you know Electraguy's age, most likely this
> 
> View attachment 305100


Hopefully I'm that active at 95 and have a nurse who's 30 or so years younger than me.


----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> I’m worried if I’ll fit in w the age demo at this party.
> 
> View attachment 305098


Cocoons.....that's it. Wouldn't mind partying with those guys, especially in that water. The youngest guy is in the back.....50 or so at the time. The other two guys were 20 or so years older.


----------



## Boogieman

In light of the reopening of the wet markets in Wuhan, China.....


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> If you know Electraguy's age, most likely this
> 
> View attachment 305100




Arrrrrgh….my eyes......


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob

View attachment 305610


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Alex




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306070


That's funny


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Granny Gremlin

vadsy said:


> whoa, that Arthur one is dicey


Really? That's your threshold? I am stunned.


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/IBb776g


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Electraglide said:


>


----------



## vadsy

Granny Gremlin said:


> Really? That's your threshold? I am stunned.


yea, I guess. is it weird?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

vadsy said:


> yea, I guess. is it weird?


A bit random.


----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


> yea, I guess. is it weird?


just not very funny


----------



## vadsy

Granny Gremlin said:


> A bit random.


the whole,., kids and sex and incest kinda doesn't jive with me all that well. the shock factor is the only way I see this thing working



Doug Gifford said:


> just not very funny


the Arthur meme?

for the thread...

Fixed


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> the whole,., kids and sex and incest kinda doesn't jive with me all that well. the shock factor is the only way I see this thing working
> 
> 
> 
> the Arthur meme?
> 
> for the thread...



They were adults! And lazy meme is lazy 1 page back


----------



## MarkM

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 305644


Happens to be my 55 th birthday!


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> They were adults! And lazy meme is lazy 1 page back


Oops. Missed that, I’ll fix it. 

For the thread


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## keto




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306586


Too much yeast?


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Too much yeast?


Not enough kneading perhaps.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Not enough kneading perhaps.


Oh, I need


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306586


I see you have Nature's Own


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alex

I suddenly have an urge to buy a loaf of sourdough.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Alex said:


> I suddenly have an urge to buy a loaf of sourdough.


Just got back from our wonderful bakery. Big loaf of sourdough, two croissants and two cinnamon buns. Ting, the owner, had a friendly greeting and smile that said she was glad to see me. I love this town.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## davetcan




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Social distancing?


----------



## DaddyShred

Electraglide said:


> Social distancing?


If you were not....wouldn't you not need it....???


----------



## Electraglide

DaddyShred said:


> If you were not....wouldn't you not need it....???


Depends who you were watching porn with I guess and how tall you are.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306998


Talking to it? Shiiiiiiiaaaate, that's nothing. I talk to inanimate objects all the time. Even before Covidiocy.

I was worried when he started listening to Wilson. I'm kinda getting there myself. Just yesterday, my dryer had some really nasty things to say about the washing machine. I thought they were friends. I had no idea there was so much competition and backstabbing in appliances. Who'da thunk?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306998


Move over Wilson and make room for Judy and Suzy.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob

Edit cause I reposted one


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307360


That's how I feel when I go out now and someone comes near me .. lol


----------



## Electraglide

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 307532


Sounds like he might not be doing too good.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307360


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

Don't forget this one.


----------



## Electraglide

I think you can give this one a pass.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 308144


 Lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

..error


----------



## GTmaker

this would be so funny if it weren't for the fact that its from the heart.
G.


----------



## Milkman

GTmaker said:


> this would be so funny if it weren't for the fact that its from the heart.
> G.


Anyone who can keep a straight face for that long.....nobody is that dumb.....are they?


----------



## oldjoat

they don't call it the deep south 4 nutin 

seem to remember a couple shootin up with aquarium cleaner .... so why ask the question .

don't knock 'em ... stop anyone on a street in toronto and you'll probably get a similar answer.

stupidity is more wide spread than common sense these days .


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Anyone who can keep a straight face for that long.....nobody is that dumb.....are they?


Add "the good book" to that and you have my ex, 3rd marriage, sister in law.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Add "the good book" to that and you have my ex, 3rd marriage, sister in law.


Nah, that HAS to be staged. No way could anyone really believe the stuff she said.


----------



## oldjoat

ford ( 2nd in command behind nixon ) .... and I like the 11 o'clock news better ... cause 11 is twice as much as 6 

reaganomics .. ya take the fist 1/2 of the pie and give it to ... then take the second 1/2 of the pie and give it to ... then you take the third 1/2 of the pie .....


----------



## jb welder

GTmaker said:


> this would be so funny if it weren't for the fact that its from the heart.
> G.





Milkman said:


> Nah, that HAS to be staged. No way could anyone really believe the stuff she said.


Yeah, she's making fun, and doing a pretty good job of it. She has a couple other ones too.
That Jacksonville Lady Wants You to Know She's "Not a Moron"


----------



## CathodeRay




----------



## GTmaker

jb welder said:


> Yeah, she's making fun, and doing a pretty good job of it. She has a couple other ones too.
> That Jacksonville Lady Wants You to Know She's "Not a Moron"


ya...just read the article where she claims shes NOT an idiot.
The same article ends with these lines.:

_Her toughest critics might be her own two kids, ages 15 and 22.
"They basically think I'm an idiot," she says. "They're not impressed at all."
_
I'll bet the kids know her way better then the rest of us._
G._


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 308542


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Fred Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 308796
> [/QUOTi\
> 
> I hate it when people are not standing where they should be and then turn around and give me a dirty look as if I am doing something wrong ... I have to bite my tongue every time


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

Anyone else bored enough to try this?


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Anyone else bored enough to try this?


Not too sure what 'this' is. All I get is


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> Anyone else bored enough to try this?





Electraglide said:


> Not too sure what 'this' is. All I get is


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 309480


Ok. I don't do any kind of delivery so I haven't tried leaving a pizza in the middle of the street. Anyway, it's a pizza, not a pie and no, I don't want any sides left in a sack.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

dupli


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> View attachment 311280


From another forum, ranchers/farmers can't mostly sell right to butchers, they get from slaughter houses/processing plants. It's not the same as doing a deer. I don't know how it is everywhere, but that's what was said. That the licensing requirements have been going up and up in favour of the big guys, to where it's not worth it to also do your own.



laristotle said:


> View attachment 311314


Huh, so THAT's what I looked like when I went to the bank the other day, other than mine being a navy NYY cap. Good idea.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 311498


Roxham Road. ?


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Eric Reesor

Don't go shopping in the southern US looking like I do today. Seems that they are having trouble telling the good guys from the bad guys lately. There's been a surge in armed robberies in California as criminals use coronavirus face masks to hold up stores

It was only a matter of time and it looks like it will only be a matter of time before someone gets shot just trying to go shopping.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Never go hungry again! RIP SVR I will never forget you and your magic.


----------



## Eric Reesor




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 312538


No dildo?


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> No dildo?


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> No dildo?


She has at least one.


----------



## laristotle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Never would have happened to this Barbie.








She didn't have to worry about Ken. My sister still has hers.


----------



## dtsaudio

I'd put likes on some if these, but I'd be here all day.
My god, some of these are funny.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Never would have happened to this Barbie.


Lucille Ball edition?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Lucille Ball edition?


1959.....the first Barbie, based on Lilli who was a German Doll.....she was a call girl.








Lilli originally was a cartoon.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Alex

Electraglide said:


> Never would have happened to this Barbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to worry about Ken. My sister still has hers.


Here is the story of Ken told by the incredibly talented Stew.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

we have a winner


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


> we have a winner


I don't know that its a total fail. She would have trouble spitting on you when she talks. Can't even blame her hair colour, I see lots of brown roots.


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


> View attachment 313660


I have a cat like that in white. It will attack any person that comes in the house other than the wife & I. Even the kids aren't safe.


----------



## Electraglide

Do the make good filters?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## spacebard




----------



## Granny Gremlin




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314178


This is awesome!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314178


Mom has a thing for milkmen.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

They say a lot of the covid deaths are in nursing homes......I say


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

The DIY home bleaching version.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314304


Anal Bleaching is a thing?


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Anal Bleaching is a thing?


So they say. You'll be surprised what comes up when you YouTube it. Hopefully this won't get bounced.


----------



## Doug Gifford

My wife is "a woman of colour" and I suspect a bright pink anus would be a bit over-the-top.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Eric Reesor

OOPS I messed up and misspelled surgeon. I guess the news converging around the origins and actions of covfefe-19 is starting to affect my spelling bone in really strange ways. I washed my glasses and my netherworld this morning so this might stop for a while. Getting old and watching the moron in charge destroy our once great friends in US with his never ending divisive bullshit schtick on twitter really sucks.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> My wife is "a woman of colour" and I suspect a bright pink anus would be a bit over-the-top.


Don't you mean at the bottom of the list?


----------



## leftysg

Electraglide said:


> They say a lot of the covid deaths are in nursing homes......I say


Are you posting selfies again?


----------



## Electraglide

leftysg said:


> Are you posting selfies again?


Getting close.


----------



## Eric Reesor

laristotle said:


>


Hey @laristotle have you now turned into Fat Freddy's cat or am I just having a very late season acid flashback or something? You don't get into trouble drinking from toilets anymore do you?


----------



## laristotle

Eric Reesor said:


> am I just having a very late season acid flashback or something?


Freddy Scat's been a favourite character of mine since my teens.
Piss me off and I'll shit in yer shoes. lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Freddy Scat's been a favourite character of mine since my teens.
> Piss me off and I'll shit in yer shoes. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314458



Without Peart?...….


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Without Peart?...….


Um .. yeah. You do know that he's dead, right?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Um .. yeah. You do know that he's dead, right?



Yes, I had heard some rumours.


He _was _sort of the brains of that operation.....


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> Yes, I had heard some rumours.
> 
> 
> He _was _sort of the brains of that operation.....


Well, he was the lyricist. 

But I don't pay that much attention to lyrics, the music is far more important to me. So I wouldn't necessarily call him 'the brains of that operation', just one of a few very important cogs that made it as great as it was, IMO.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Well, he was the lyricist.
> 
> But I don't pay that much attention to lyrics, the music is far more important to me. So I wouldn't necessarily call him 'the brains of that operation', just one of a few very important cogs that made it as great as it was, IMO.


There was more to it than just lyrics. Peart was an intellectual and a voracious reader.

Don't get me wrong, I think Geddy and Alex would have been rock stars no matter what. That first album is killer sans Mr. Peart, but he was a deep thinker, lyrically and musically.


----------



## jb welder

Milkman said:


> he was a deep thinker, lyrically and musically.


I guess. He did end up recanting about all that objectivism 'stuff' so at least a bit of credit is due.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> There was more to it than just lyrics. Peart was an intellectual and a voracious reader.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Geddy and Alex would have been rock stars no matter what. That first album is killer sans Mr. Peart, but he was a deep thinker, lyrically and musically.


I agree, he was deep. He was also a biker but I don't hold that against him.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 315744


Doesn't work in a lot of places if you're on a bicycle of any sort or walking. Some places even if you're on a motorcycle.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 315924



I have a feeling some people will see this one and think, that's funny because it's so dumb that the pubs are still (or maybe were ever) closed.

Others will see it and say, wow, yeah that's how dumb these people are who are gathering in large groups in the middle of a pandemic.

It's interesting to me how several people can look at the same thing or situation and take away completely different messages.


----------



## Jim Wellington

When I see it I think how easily people are manipulated by media and how so many "woke" people are really just playing follow the leader, and won`t admit it.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I have a feeling some people will see this one and think, that's funny because it's so dumb that the pubs are still (or maybe were ever) closed.
> 
> Others will see it and say, wow, yeah that's how dumb these people are who are gathering in large groups in the middle of a pandemic.
> 
> It's interesting to me how several people can look at the same thing or situation and take away completely different messages.


Pubs and bars are open here......50% capacity. Casinos aren't yet and you still have to do drive thru at McD's and the Dub.
nb.....this just in.
Alberta to reopen theatres, casinos, churches on Friday, one week ahead of schedule


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 316260


reminds me of when I lived in Edmonton .. lol


----------



## faracaster




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Kenmac

The 2020 Mascot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## player99




----------



## player99

.


----------



## player99




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324472


A g string for the queen?


----------



## Electraglide

Ready for Walmart.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324533


Not too sure if my son can wear this at work....no face/welding shield.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## davetcan

Classic!

My method for doing it in my head = 6240 + 936 = 7176 - (312x20) + (312x3)



laristotle said:


> View attachment 324902


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> Classic!
> 
> My method for doing it in my head = 6240 + 936 = 7176 - (312x20) + (312x3)


So you get nothing? 7176 minus 7176 = Zero. Looks like a minus sign there. 


laristotle said:


> View attachment 324902


I showed the granddaughters how to do the bottom one. They did that in school then came home and gave me shit because, "That's not the way we do it NOW!". I said that's the way I did it and then we went and did some subtraction using M&Ms.


----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> So you get nothing? 7176 minus 7176 = Zero. Looks like a minus sign there.
> 
> I showed the granddaughters how to do the bottom one. They did that in school then came home and gave me shit because, "That's not the way we do it NOW!". I said that's the way I did it and then we went and did some subtraction using M&Ms.


Yeah, I guess I should have dropped it onto another line, I was just showing the methodology.


----------



## leftysg

davetcan said:


> Classic!
> 
> My method for doing it in my head = 6240 + 936 = 7176 - (312x20) + (312x3)


You are my "message a guitar friend" option if I have to solve my lottery winning skill testing question!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Covid 2020


----------



## Electraglide

Oh Lucy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## sillyak

laristotle said:


> View attachment 315744



Back in May work was slow so I helped out a different division by hoping in a truck and hauling some frac sand for a few weeks. Can't go through a drive through in a big rig, so I walked through a bunch of drive throughs. No one refused to serve me.

One guy honked at me while I was "in line" I looked back and asked him what his problem was and he sheepishly looked down at his lap.


----------



## Lola

sillyak said:


> Back in May work was slow so I helped out a different division by hoping in a truck and hauling some frac sand for a few weeks. Can't go through a drive through in a big rig, so I walked through a bunch of drive throughs. No one refused to serve me.
> 
> One guy honked at me while I was "in line" I looked back and asked him what his problem was and he sheepishly looked down at his lap.


What kind of rig were you driving? I absolutely love big rigs. I am crazy about them!!! Jamie Davis(Highway thru hell fame) just procured a Mack rotator truck and it’s stunning. I could spend days just detailing something like this and be happier then a pig in sh*t


----------



## sillyak

Lola said:


> What kind of rig were you driving? I absolutely love big rigs. I am crazy about them!!! Jamie Davis(Highway thru hell fame) just procured a Mack rotator truck and it’s stunning. I could spend days just detailing something like this and be happier then a pig in sh*t



Most of the time I had a Tri-Drive Kenworth hauling a tri-axle pneumatic bulk trailer. I could haul 33 tonnes of sand per load. I did two trips with a sand hog, which is a wide load. Fun times when you haven't driven a big rig in 6 years!

Here I am stopped at a rest area with a sand hog:


----------



## Lola

sillyak said:


> Most of the time I had a Tri-Drive Kenworth hauling a tri-axle pneumatic bulk trailer. I could haul 33 tonnes of sand per load. I did two trips with a sand hog, which is a wide load. Fun times when you haven't driven a big rig in 6 years!
> 
> Here I am stopped at a rest area with a sand hog:
> 
> View attachment 336725


were you long hauler at one time? And what does tri-drive mean. One of my neighbours friends John Allen who drives for Abrams Towing (Heavy Rescue 401)He has gorgeous rotator truck and brought to my friends house. I ran down the front stairs in a crazy excited state of mind. He’s super guy and his truck is incredible and it was spotless. I love this truck. It worth big big bucks. 1.3 million $ It has every bell and whistle







TV


----------



## laristotle

My bro in law drives this. Best truck IMO.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> My bro in law drives this. Best truck IMO.
> 
> View attachment 336797


This is better.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> This is better.


To each his own I guess.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 343022


Now is that Pat or Beverly or Debbie?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 345493


Before you do the marketing and distribution do a hell of a lot of testing. Taking a few mechanics courses might come in handy too.








Just a shot coat of primer and make sure they remember that rumblin sound.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 345776


You forgot the Gold Anchor.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## 2manyGuitars

Boy, this one didn’t age well...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

A couple weeks late but oh well...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## laristotle




----------

